
Ask HN: Why is Google #1 result for “alphabet” abc.xyz? - rando3826
It&#x27;s been that way since the day it was announced.<p>Google has been promising it doesn&#x27;t put it&#x27;s own results first[1]. But this fly&#x27;s in the face of that, and it feels disrespectful, I&#x27;m forced to see a result which deserves no where close to page 1 because google wants to promote it&#x27;s brand.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.engadget.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;03&#x2F;20&#x2F;ftc-report-google-search-bias&#x2F;: &quot;While the FTC didn&#x27;t sue Mountain View for its anti-competitive practices, it got Google to promise to change its ways.&quot;
======
nostrademons
They got _a lot_ of links to abc.xyz when they announced the name change.
Think of every major news source linking to it. People don't talk about the
regular alphabet a lot online, and when they do, what would they link to?

Nothing nefarious here. It's the same reason that [python] shows a whole bunch
of links to the programming language and one news story about Monty Python,
with no mention of the animal. Or why [jaguar] has 2 links, 3 ads, and a
knowledge panel about the car, a bunch of tweets and news stories about the
sports team, and only one link about the cat. Google shows you what people
talk about, not what's in people's heads.

~~~
rando3826
Are you kidding? It's not in the first 10 pages of bing or yahoo. Being the #1
result is obviously done artificially.

